# My Freewebs Rubik's Cube Website



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

*My Rubik's Cube Website - Please Read First before Replying*

Hi Everybody!

I just created a Rubik's Cube website on Freewebs, and I want you guys to give me some feedback. I compared it with other Freewebs websites, and I think there's only one that is better. I'm still adding stuff so there's only a little stuff on there. What do you guys think about it? Any corrections? Comments? Questions? Please sign my guestbook and rate it too! Thanks!!

www.freewebs.com/pcwiz5

Before you reply:

This is my first tutorial/guide ever so I'm not too good with explaining everything perfectly
My English is not perfect so I have a few grammatical and mechanical errors
I'm doing this website, because I have fun doing it. You may think that there's not point in making one, because there are many other ones. Well variety is good for the consumers. If you compare it with the economy, say there was one cell phone provider, Verizon. Not everybody likes Verizon, and lots of people wouldn't like it it Verizon was the only cell phone company in the whole world. So that's why there are several cell phone companies so the consumer has a variety of choices. That's the same for many other things including tutorials and guides.
I'm still working on the website, so there may be some key features that are missing.
I'm still trying to get faster at the cube, and you may think that I'm not "qualified" to amke a guide because my speeds stinks. I only got a sub minute time like 3 weeks ago, and I don't have a lot of time to improve it. I can't do it at home for embarrassing reasons and my memory isn't good either. I still use a store bought cube (I need a DIY). So you see that I'm slow, well that's why I don't have an advanced solution there. I'll try to get faster and since I don't have a lot of time, I can't update my averages a lot and besides, most of the time when I time myself I get like 50 seconds so that's below a minute. 12 solves would take me like at least 20 minutes and I'm not able to solve the cube at home a lot - I do more at school. But of course school has limited time (I can't do it between classes) and you only get 20 minutes of lunch. I can practice the cube then but I have to eat my lunch! 
You may see a lot of spacing errors throughout the website, and I can't help that because Freewebs makes it like that. It won't let me change it! 
I have a IP address thing on my website so I know when my friends visit my site.

Some questions I would like you guys to answer

When compared to other written/typed guides (not including videos), how would you rate it from a scale of one to ten? Remember, this rating is comparing to other guides.
For another rating from a scale of one to ten, how good do you think the guide is at EXPLAINING how to solve a cube? Would a total beginner be able to learn how to solve a cube from looking at my guide?
Do you have any suggestions/corrections I should change? 
I've been thinking about changing my web host because Freewebs only allows 20 pages. Do you guys have any SPECIFIC web hots with some example web pages? I've already looked at this website:http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php and I'm not sure which one to pick. I'm trying Google page creator now but can you guys suggest any others?

You guys don't have to do all this, I'm just asking a favor. Don't take it seriously.

Also, I'm taking a break from website building because I need to work on cubing, and I'm busy  Sorry Guys!


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 23, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> I compared it with other Freewebs websites ...


Why compare to only Freewebs sites?



> The Rubik's was created in 1976 ...


Wasn't it 1974?

Why do you use "[R U R' U'] x3", etc.? Especially because there's a space before the "x", it looks like a cube rotation. Is "x" somehow better than all free characters?


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm only comparing it to freewebs website because mine is a freewebs website and when you compare it with other websites, is stinks.

Okay the rubik's cube was invented in 1974, thanks for pointing that out.

And the [R U R' U'] x3 thing, what do you want me to label it? [R U R' U] time 3? Anyway, I explained what it meant in my notation so... What should I label it?

So did you think it was any good? Did you rate or comment it or sign my guestobook ( I see you didni't)


----------



## Stefan (Mar 23, 2008)

One question you should answer upfront: Why should someone visit your website and read your beginner's tutorial and not one of the dozens of others existing already? Except to do you a favour, I mean. Is yours in some way better than the others? Do you offer something new?


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I wanted to give it to my friends so I'm helping them. Not someone else. And yes, I think my tutorial is better than SOME others. My opinion. I also feel proud of myself making a tutorial.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 23, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> I'm only comparing it to freewebs website because mine is a freewebs website and when you compare it with other websites, is stinks.


If you think it stinks *because* it's a freewebs website, then I understand. But there are some pretty good free hosts (that don't require ads) in case it annoys you. Here's a nice list: http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php.



pcwiz said:


> And the [R U R' U'] x3 thing, what do you want me to label it?


Some possibilities: ^3, *3, 3, ³.



pcwiz said:


> So did you think it was any good?


I think you should ask someone who wants to learn that beginner method. I haven't taught many people so I can't say how good the description is.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

I didn't say my website stinks because it is a freewebs website.

I meant it stinks because it has barely any information on it. Other freewebs Rubik's cube websites also have barely anything on it, and the quality is really bad. Seriously... I'm not going to explain. I think there's only one Freewebs website that is better than mine.

and I'll change it to *3 LATER.

I'll just stay with Freewebs now because I don't want to make a new website.

Okay so you don't have an opinion on how good the quality of the tutorial is (Beginner Method) Do you have an opinion on my organization? Is it all organized and easy to use? (I think it is) How about the graphics? (The cube images) Do you like it? (It's from http://software.rubikscube.info/icube/)

Should I make a credits page? What should I add?


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 23, 2008)

Google Pages is a lot better than Freewebs. You should at least look at it.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the overall layout for it's simplicity. 
1. Your notations page is good but it's too long, and it took at least 15 seconds to load fully. Maybe you can partition it into several sub pages depending on the category? So like it's own subpage for double layer turns, slice moves, cube rotations, etc. 

2. your beginner's method is ok, but i find that it is inconsistent - let me explain: in step where you insert the corners you do all insertion cases just by using R U R' U', which is actually a pretty neat idea because each case can only be solved using RUR'U' * X, but for example, R U R' U' * 5 = F' U' F... for one of the cases. Doing it RUR'U'*5 is extremely inefficient. but that's ok, i thought you were going for a minimalist guide so that people have to know least number of algs. But then when I looked at all other stages, I see that you teach a lot of algorithms for each stage, which breaks the minimalist paradigm. For example, edge permutation CW can be done by doing [edge permutation CCW] *2....


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

*Yes I've Looked at it before*



FlowingRiver94 said:


> Google Pages is a lot better than Freewebs. You should at least look at it.



Yes I've looked at google pages before but I don't like the template designs.



badmephisto said:


> I like the overall layout for it's simplicity.
> 1. Your notations page is good but it's too long, and it took at least 15 seconds to load fully. Maybe you can partition it into several sub pages depending on the category? So like it's own subpage for double layer turns, slice moves, cube rotations, etc.



Okay I'll follow your idea of the notation later. Thanks for the idea



badmephisto said:


> 2. your beginner's method is ok, but i find that it is inconsistent - let me explain: in step where you insert the corners you do all insertion cases just by using R U R' U', which is actually a pretty neat idea because each case can only be solved using RUR'U' * X, but for example, R U R' U' * 5 = F' U' F... for one of the cases. Doing it RUR'U'*5 is extremely inefficient. but that's ok, i thought you were going for a minimalist guide so that people have to know least number of algs.



Yes I tried to make it a simple as possible because the guide is designed for absolute beginner's. I was trying to make my tutorial so beginner's could LEARN how to solve it as fast as possible. I'll make another tutorial with yes the stuff you said (that's what I do) and It'll be like advanced beginner.



badmephisto said:


> But then when I looked at all other stages, I see that you teach a lot of algorithms for each stage, which breaks the minimalist paradigm. For example, edge permutation CW can be done by doing [edge permutation CCW] *2....



What does that mean? I don't understand what you're saying. Wait... I think I get it. Are you saying you only have to explain one edge permutation algorithm because you only need one permutation to solve it? If that is what you mean, then I'll just put up that you only need to memorize one of them or both. Is that what you mean? I was kind of following your idea in your beginner's tutorial on Youtube. And yes, I agree with what you said on your tutorial video, your's is the best!  Except those permutation algorithms are....... not finger friendly... or they're not used often. But, they are easy to remember for other cases so.. I don't know.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 23, 2008)

yes that's what I meant. CW=Clockwise, CCW=Counterclockwise. 
anyway, the edge permutation alg i have on my tut is not extremely finger friendly but it is very easy to remember, and the CW and CCW versions of that alg are almost exactly the same, so i just decided to go with it. May the beginner's forgive me for the 3 seconds i stole from their times in exchange for their comfort


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, I understand it now.

Also for my notation page, I had really good graphics from http://software.rubikscube.info/icube/
Yes it takes a long time to load but would you rather me use this one? http://www.cubezone.be/imagecube.html
It will load faster and It'll take me a long time  
I think your idea of just separating the notation into separate pages will fix that problem.

I've got a slight problem.... Freewebs only allows 20 pages... and I have 20 pages...

I have to delete some so you'll see less pages (because I want to add more stuff later) sorry guys!

I also don't want to transfer it to another website.



badmephisto said:


> I like the overall layout for it's simplicity.
> 1. Your notations page is good but it's too long, and it took at least 15 seconds to load fully. Maybe you can partition it into several sub pages depending on the category? So like it's own subpage for double layer turns, slice moves, cube rotations, etc.



Okay for the notation page, I can't waste my limited pages to separaterating the notation into different pages. Since is very long, I made EVERY SINGLE NOTATION image smaller (except the ones in the beginning). OMG that took me like half an hour. Well that also makes the web page load much faster. I hope that solves your problem badmephisto!


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 23, 2008)

What's wrong with transfering it to another website? Google Pages is better.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 24, 2008)

FlowingRiver94 said:


> What's wrong with transfering it to another website? Google Pages is better.



I don't want to spend 3 hours transferring words and images to a new website. If I just cut and paste, the pictures will be distorted and I have to add links.. and omg.....

Okay I agree, google pages is better, but my email account has my real name on it, and I don't want people to no my real name (privacy reasons). I don't feel like making another account.

Besides, I've deleted so many pages on my website that I only have 13/20. I used to have 20/20 earlier today. Most information is not deleted too.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

Anymore...

1.Suggestions
2.Comments
3.Corrections
4.Ratings
5.Guestbook Signs
6.ANYTHING???


----------



## TomZ (Mar 27, 2008)

As pochmann said, what is this site different from the 100's of others around.

By the way, why on earth should I care what my IP address is, looking for a solution to the rubiks cube. (refering to the 'gadget' on the home page)


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

TomZ said:


> As pochmann said, what is this site different from the 100's of others around.
> 
> By the way, why on earth should I care what my IP address is, looking for a solution to the rubiks cube. (refering to the 'gadget' on the home page)



I already answered that question. I think mine is easier to understand, I feel good about myself doing it (don't be mean!) and it has better graphics than most other sites.

That's for my friends so when I know they visit. I have a Freewebs tracker that goes with IP Addresses.


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 27, 2008)

Give up on it. There's a suggestion. There's nothing new, original, or revolutionary. And if you're trying to help your friends, shouldn't you be trying to teach them in person instead of a website that is no different from dozens of others? Even youtube has better tutorials. Have your friends even heard of Dan Brown, Thrawst, Pestvic, or even Tyson Mao on the Rubik's website?


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you ever heard "I dare you can't make a Rubik's Cube tutorial?"

Why are you mean?

I worked hard on it!

I have fun making it!

I feel proud making it!

I think mine is better!

I'll try to make a youtube tutorial one day that is REALLY good!

Why do you care about my business?

Teaching them in person - I have no time to meet with them!

DON'T BE SUCH A MEAN PERSON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have time to make a website, but not enough to meet people in person, I don't see how you have friends, let alone friends who would want to learn from you.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 27, 2008)

What is your problem?

WHY DO YOU CARE ABOUT MY BUISNESS?

I'm busy, I can't have playdates everyday!

But I can work on my website half an hour everyday!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2008)

You want... comments?

-1. Please stop quadruple posting. Please. That's what the EDIT button is for.
0. Just because you can solve the cube does not mean you should make a tutorial. You might have fun making it, but you should not put it on a large forum from this and ask for critique if you are NOT willing to change everything on your website that people think is wrong! Besides, there are already WAY too many tutorials out there and it's already difficult to find a decent one. Your time would be much better spent hanging out with friends, learning to solve other puzzles, or practicing the cube (you don't even average under a minute yet!)
1. Your page is called "Rubik's Cube"? That's the website's name? I hope you can be more creative than that. Really.
2. If Freewebs only gives you 20 pages, I think that is an indication that if you ever want to expand your website you should move to a new host. Preferably as soon as possible, because then you have to move less.
3. Your notation page says "red is front, green is left, and yellow is up." On the picture, red is clearly left of green. I couldn't learn from that!
4. There is no thing as an "American Color Scheme." Do some research before you post out to the public. The color scheme you are referring to is the BOY color scheme. Anyone who's been cubing for a while would notice that you seem to have little idea what you are talking about.
5. One of your titles on the notation page says "Faces and of the Rubik's Cube". This doesn't make sense and it's in a big white font too. That makes me sad.
6. The entire section of "Faces and of the Rubik's Cube" is hard to understand because you are too vague (too many prepositions). For example you say "The turn would be labeled that letter.". I know what you mean since I'm a cuber, but if I didn't I'd be totally clueless.
7. On that page you say that algs are "sort of like math formulas". No, they're not at all. They're just move sequences that do useful things. Math formulas aren't sequences of anything. Also, that doesn't help to explain it, it just makes it confusing, and anyone who doesn't like math is going to be turned away.
8. The notation page has way too many images, even though they are small. Most of the page is images that SHOULD be obvious from reading the previous stuff. You should also explain that the images show the result of doing a move on a solved cube, since people might misinterpret it as being the move that you must do to solve a cube. And, for the part where you do "single face turns", you have somehow completely forgotten the D face.
9. At the top of the notation page you say you will show people all of the notation for a Rubik's Cube. Not even close. You haven't touched moves like Rw, (r), Rs, MR, and so on. Don't make vast claims like that if you are not going to go through with them.
10. You say "No matter which direction you turn the cube, the center piece never moves.". That's not true. Among other moves, M and y will move center pieces. Be careful what you say because if people find a problem they will be more likely to get confused than to report it to you.
11. The "Double Face Turns" section of the notation page is all wrong. They're not called double face turns. Most people would call them wide turns or double-layer turns. Again you are using too many prepositions: "the upper case letter of that" doesn't really make sense grammatically. Also, you should not ask the reader to scroll down the page to understand what you are talking about; always explain things in an order so that you can read it straight through and understand everything the first time you see it, like you would if you're talking to someone. Bad organization makes a worse tutorial, and you're not even on the moves part yet! Also, it is a bad idea to introduce notation that you are not going to use, like the double layer moves, "double slice moves", and antislices.
12. In your "single slice turns" section of the notation page, the images do not line up because the M', E', and S' cells have too much spacing somewhere. Fix it or your page will look totally amateurish.
13. Even though your images on the notation page are small, they have a HUGE amount of space around them that is totally unnecessary. So you're still wasting space.
14. On the "double slice turns" section of the notation page: first of all, nobody uses these. Even well-known cubing pages with a ton of algorithms don't use this notation. So you should get rid of it. Also, you just duplicate the e row of the table - there's no layer for the s move! It looks like you just rushed through this.
15. In the "anti-slice turns" section of the notation page, you're again introducing notation you will never use. It also looks like you are lazy since you only put 6 possibilities instead of the usual 24. No matter how you are going to do the notation page, you should be consistent.
16. On the "cube rotations" section of the notation page - rotate the cube AROUND its axis? It's completely unnecessary that you capitalized that. You could probably explain better too. Also, the y axis is the "Top Side", not the "Up Side Side".
17. For the "algorithm shortcut" section of the notation page, again, you should use the normal notation, parentheses. You have also misspelled algorithm as "algorith" and bracket as "braket". Your website would look a lot better if you used spell check on it - even if you can't tell when words are spelled right, other people can.
18. For that matter, don't use grey text on a black background if you don't have to. It's a little harder to read for many people, and it also has the side effect of making your cubes look like they have invisible plastic.
19. On the main beginner method page, you misspell it as "begginer" right in the title! That kind of messiness makes your page look worse than others where people have been careful. You have to be especially careful about making titles correct.
20. On the main beginner method page, it's not "Layer - by - Layer", it's "Layer-by-Layer". You should also take some time to actually explain what this method is: that you are solving one layer at a time, what it means to solve a layer, why you are not solving by faces, and so on.
21. You make an upper white cross in step 1, but solve the bottom white corners in step 2. This doesn't make any sense at all. You have to explicitly say that the cube should be flipped after the first step, or your tutorial will make no sense.
22. Since on the cross page you don't explain that you have to align the edges with both colors they have on them, it's hard to understand what you have to do, and I really don't think anyone could make a suitable cross themselves. You also say that you will explain the cross "if you really don't know how to do it" - that's a very bad way to go about a beginner tutorial! You have to EXPECT that people reading your tutorial won't know how to do whatever you are telling them. That's the point of a tutorial.
23. Your cross page still doesn't explain a lot of common problems. What if you want to insert a cross piece but you can't get it to match up? What if two cross pieces are placed in the wrong places? What if the cross pieces are in the middle layer? When you call the two algorithms you put "cases" you imply that they are the only possible cases, and that is very sloppy and would lead to a lot of confusion.
24. You waste a lot of moves in step 2 by making the solver just do R U R' U' over and over. If the person has a stiff cube, they could take up to twenty seconds to just insert ONE corner! Even for the most beginner tutorial you can make, that is way too much time. You can also make most of these sequences way shorter: for example instead of (R U R' U')*5 it is much easier to do U R U' R' or even F' U' F. That makes it much shorter and since it is only three or four moves it should not be hard at all to memorize.
25. Just like the cross page, your step 2 page isn't nearly as thorough as it claims to be. You can't always find a corner in the top layer or in the right place. If someone ends up with two corners switched when reading your guide, they would have absolutely no idea what to do.
26. The step 3 introduction says that you have solved the top and the top layer. This is a blatant lie. You have in fact solved the BOTTOM layer.
27. There are more spelling/grammar errors in step 3: "line up" instead of "Line up", "alighned" instead of aligned, and "it's" for its. Believe me, there are people out there who will notice this. Like me.
28. You say that you could end up with "the correct edge piece ... in the correct slot but oriented the right way", when it should be the wrong way. Again, you're teaching beginners, so you should make sure to be correct with everything.
29. Step 4, solving the "top yellow cross", you're again wasting moves. I know you are trying to simplify the process of solving it, but (for example) in case 1 you should say to do F R U R' U' F' and then that you will be at case 2. If you are going to give an entire algorithm for each case, you should at least give relatively fast ones, such as F U R U' R' F' for case 2.
30. You call step 5 the OLL. But it isn't, it is just orienting the corners (OCLL). OLL is when you orient all of the pieces, and if you call your step 5 OLL people who learn from your method and then try to use the normal notation will just be confused and have to relearn things.
31. "The top layer won't be correctly permuted but we will worry about that in the next step." That's a quote from step 5. I don't think a beginner who has just solved up to that step will know what you mean by correctly permuted.
32. In step 5, the pictures look like they have been stolen from another page, but you don't say who you took them from. If you are not going to create your own pictures you should at the very least give credit to whoever made them, and it is good practice to ask their permission too.
33. In step 5, you should explain how to use the sune or anti-sune to get to cases 1 and 2. It might take a beginner a while to figure it out themselves, and I have seen many tutorials that show them how. Also, if you are so concerned about minimizing the number of algorithms the person learns, you can also do the anti-sune case by doing the sune algorithm twice.
34. For step 5, don't give some of the cases names and not all of them. It makes it hard for people to talk about it and if you can't think of names for all of them you should just leave the names out like you do for all the other parts.
35. In step 6, you say "All you have to do is permute the edges." You have to make it clear that that's what you have to do AFTER step 6, or else people reading your tutorial will become confused.
36. In step 6 you keep talking about corners being oriented. Don't do that at all. All of the corners are oriented and you are just permuting them, and you are just going to confuse people very much if you make this mistake even once (and you make it repeatedly!).
37. For step 6, there is also a case where you have two diagonal corners to switch. No matter how you set it up, either 0 or 2 corners will be matched. This case happens 1/6 of the time. If the person doing your tutorial ran into this case they wouldn't know what to do at all! You should at least talk about it, and show an image so that someone who runs into this case will know that they should just apply one of the algorithms you give and they will have one of the good cases.
38. During step 6 don't put the x and x' in parentheses. This is not standard notation and it is also not what you put in the notation page, and thus it would just be a confusing mistake.
39. In step 7 you say "These algorithms will move the edges in a clockwise circle or a counter-clockwise circle." It's a cycle, not a circle, and this is just going to be confusing because one of the edges does not move and because they move in a triangle.
40. "The positions are different." That's a quote from step 7 - why is this even HERE? It's obvious!
41. In step 7, and probably step 6 too, don't call the cases a and b, because then they clash with the word a, and you get weird-looking parts of sentences like "and there was a b version case".
42. It's "vice versa", not "vise versa".
43. Each of the pages in your beginner's method should link back to the main page, and the previous step too, so that whoever is trying to use it will not have to use the back button. This is especially true of the last step: after the cube is solved they should be able to go to the beginner's method by just clicking the next link on the page, but there isn't a link. This is just good website design, not specific advice for tutorials.
44. On the main beginner page, after you've solved the cube, you say that you can get down to about one minute with your advanced beginner tutorial. But most beginner tutorials are already good enough to get down to about 30-40 seconds, and they don't have any more algorithms than yours. It would help a lot if you explain where to get a good cube and lube it, for example, and you should have shorter algorithms.
45. On a related note, don't promise an advanced solution if you don't have a link to an "under construction" page or something: that will again make people confused. Besides, apparently you did not have any room for extra pages before you removed some of them. If you're so limited by freewebs, try putting more things on one page. If each page you have is longer than a page anyway, people will have to scroll already, so they won't mind if there is even more stuff on one page.
46. One main problem I can see with your solution is that you are just using the same algorithms as everyone else. It's okay that you want to explain things yourself, but there are other sites which teach the exact same method better. If you want to make yet another beginner's method site, since it doesn't seem like you are the best writer to have ever tried it, you should do something original or unique.
47. Your records page seems to show that you're not fast at all at the cube. No offense, but if you put up records like that you should expect people to think that you're slow and therefore don't know what you're talking about. It's not always the case, but faster people tend to be better at explaining cube-related things, especially things like notation and more advanced methods.
48. Your #4 record is faster than your #3 record. You should also only post one record, unless your history of records is interesting (something like the date you got under a minute average). Also, don't post lucky times (where you skip a step) since they are not representative of your speed.
49. Your records are not unofficial BECAUSE you've never been to a real competition, that's just how records you do in practice are. Everyone has unofficial records and that it is nothing to be sad about (by the way, the smiley icon has a non-transparent background and looks bad). But you should only post your best time and average, and perhaps provide some kind of video or picture. If you do this, though, you don't need an entire page for two records: just put them on the main page so people will read them when they come in.
50. 0:47:46 doesn't mean 47.46 seconds, it means 47 minutes and 46 seconds. Write your times correctly so it won't look like you're more of a beginner than you already are.
51. You've sorted the links in your links page by "popularity (my opinion)"? That doesn't make any sense! You should either sort them by objective popularity (how well they rank on one of the websites that checks other sites' popularity) or by how well you like them or how useful they have been to you. Anything else is not worth looking at.
52. Rubik's official website is terrible. Nobody likes them. (They have a very badly made website, and consider the cube a toy and not a puzzle, but think we are fans of THEM and not of the puzzle itself. Their math page is also ridiculously bad.) Please take them off the top.
53. The text description of a website shouldn't be a link. That's very bad practice as far as website design goes and it's a problem for viewers because if they accidentally click pretty much anywhere they will be sent to a different site.
54. You have all these tables on your links page without labels. In the Popular Guides section, there's nothing to indicate that the author of the website is in the third column; you seem to be just hoping people will know this.
55. You talk about the Fridrich method in the links page before you explain what it is. Again this is bad organization. You should explain better or list Fridrich's page early.
56. "This is the website of the second most popular speed cubing around the world!" That's the description for Petrus's website on the links page. It doesn't make sense. If someone went to the links page first they would think you have a poor grasp of English. You have to be careful about the grammar.
57. You only have advanced guides on your links page. You should include some good beginner's guides, such as Jasmine Lee's famous one which was one of the first popular beginner's guides out there.
58. The section called Popular Websites on the links page seems to mean that that is the only popular website. Everything is a website. Avoid categorizations like that unless you like accidentally insulting people.
59. Speedcubing.com is not updated daily, as you say in capital letters on your links page. Try paying more attention to the world around you.
60. Have you been to all the cubing forums on the planet? Or even any others? Some of them are pretty big. Speedsolving may be the most popular, as you claim on your links page (and I'm not completely sure of that), but if you haven't visited more than one you shouldn't act like you have.
61. Cubesmith has a logo! Best site ever! Don't be too enthusiastic about stuff like this or people will wonder if the enthusiasm is real. Also, the puzzle is the Megaminx, not Megamix.
62. The grammar's really bad on the links page and I am saying it again because it is very important. Read it aloud in order to figure out if it sounds right, because it doesn't. Don't use sentence fragments and be clear.
63. Puzzle-specific shops aren't the only ones out there. The site amazon.com tends to sell good puzzles, and places like Wal-Mart and Toys 'R' Us are very good sources for puzzles. Make sure to include stuff like this on your links page because otherwise people who learn from your page won't get to learn about them.
64. The spacing on your tables needs a lot of work. On the links page, for example, the text goes right up to the borders in a lot of places, and it looks like you just threw the page together without putting any real work into it. If you do that, people won't stay at your website as soon as they've seen other cubing websites.
65. Your "leave comments" page says not to post any negative comments. This seems ridiculous to me. If you don't want people to post negative comments at all, what's the point of making a comments page in the first place? People are not going to kiss your ass just because you tell them too, especially on the internet.
66. Why does your page say copyright Freewebs? Did you have to sign over the rights to the website or is that your name? Either way you should probably move to a different hoster.
67. Stop being defensive! Sheesh. You asked for comments, and you are getting comments. If you want highly positive comments, put something on your site that is worth giving highly positive comments about.
68. Some people I know might tell you to "stfu and gtfo" for being this n00by. But I'm not going to. Rewrite your website and follow these tips, and perhaps you will eventually have a tutorial that is worth learning from. Good luck.
69. DISCLAIMER: I'm not really this mean or nitpicky. But I do like writing and I'm kind of a perfectionist. Sometimes I do stuff like this to prove a point in general, and it doesn't mean that I hate you, just that I see this kind of stuff all the time and want to correct it a bit.
70. Hang around the cubing world a bit more and you'll fit in more and more, and get better and better responses.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay thanks for all the comments..... ummm I'll try to make most of the changes.... and I already answered some of those questions before....

I posted most of my reasons for doing weird things in my first post.

Here's one thing I WILL prove you wrong. You say that I should put Jasmine Lee's website on my links. Well guess what? It doesn't exist anymore! Don't believe me? Give me the URL!!!! I even went to speedcubing.com, clicked their links section, picked the Jasmine Lee solution, and Yahoo Geocites says the page is not available. That's why I didn't put it on!!!!!! It used to be there before, but it isn't anymore!

EDIT: qqwref told me about another URL for Jasmine Lee's website, and it works. Here it is: peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2008)

Yikes, that was harsh. If I cared I would go through and add another 70 things to your list... but I don't


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yikes, that was harsh. If I cared I would go through and add another 70 things to your list... but I don't



72 actually, you didn't count comments #-1 and #0. Those weren't about the website, though.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yikes, that was harsh.


I think it was good criticisim, not harsh at all.


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2008)

Well that depends on how you read it. It was more the tone that was harsh, the criticism was fine.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I thought the tone was kind of harsh. Imagine it was your website and you were the one being criticized.... 

Criticism was fine yes most of the reasons made sense but it was like he wanted my website to be PERFECT!


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2008)

Isn't that what you were asking for? You're contradicting yourself!


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes good point...


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 29, 2008)

wow... :|
that had to take a long time to write up.
wow.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 30, 2008)

w000t qq pwns


----------



## 36duong (Apr 6, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Okay thanks for all the comments..... ummm I'll try to make most of the changes.... and I already answered some of those questions before....
> 
> I posted most of my reasons for doing weird things in my first post.
> 
> Here's one thing I WILL prove you wrong. You say that I should put Jasmine Lee's website on my links. Well guess what? It doesn't exist anymore! Don't believe me? Give me the URL!!!! I even went to speedcubing.com, clicked their links section, picked the Jasmine Lee solution, and Yahoo Geocites says the page is not available. That's why I didn't put it on!!!!!! It used to be there before, but it isn't anymore!




Here is something I WILL also prove you wrong

http://http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html

pcwiz, I googled it and got it on the first page first Item, try to google "Beginners Rubik's Cube Method"

So, that's my suggestion, add Jasmine Lee's Solution there.

EDIT: I have being running the timer for 8 minutes and your notation page still hasn't loaded.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 6, 2008)

36duong said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Okay thanks for all the comments..... ummm I'll try to make most of the changes.... and I already answered some of those questions before....
> ...



qqwref told me about a different URL for Jasmine lee's website and it worked...
Also, when I tried your link, it doesn't seem to work for me. Can you try it out again? 
Oh I see, you made a mistake in your URL address. You put 2 "http://" It's peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html
So before you say "Here is something I WILL also prove you wrong" check your work.

Freewebs has a bad server, and I'm sorry about my High Graphical pictures. I use Mozilla Firefox, and I adjusted the number of tunnels it uses so it uses 2.5 times more band with. You can configure to 100 times more band with but I don't do that. (also 100 times faster ) That's why my computer doesn't take 8 minutes, and takes less than 15 seconds. That may still sound like a lot but I'm sorry. You should make the tunnels more in your Firefox settings if you use firefox, and if you use IE, you can change the registry so it will run faster too. You can also use web accelerators (like Google Web Accelerator) which helps.

Even if I had no picture on my notation page, it would still take a long time for it to load, because Freewebs stinks. If you are going to tell me switch my web host, read my first post in this thread, and then tell me what to switch too.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Remember, YOU'RE not the one who needs to read your site. If you want other people to look at it, you shouldn't make THEM go out of THEIR way to read your site. Especially if your notation page doesn't tell anything you can't find elsewhere. Nobody is going to work to see your page if they can see another without any effort.

Also, it doesn't take 8 minutes to load for you because you have the images already cached. A first-time visitor would not have your images cached, and it would take a long time to load.

Thirdly, there are MANY free webhosts, all of them better than freewebs. Google pages has already been suggested in this thread, and if you don't know html, it will still work. I'd suggest you try it.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 6, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Remember, YOU'RE not the one who needs to read your site. If you want other people to look at it, you shouldn't make THEM go out of THEIR way to read your site. Especially if your notation page doesn't tell anything you can't find elsewhere. Nobody is going to work to see your page if they can see another without any effort.
> 
> Also, it doesn't take 8 minutes to load for you because you have the images already cached. A first-time visitor would not have your images cached, and it would take a long time to load.
> 
> Thirdly, there are MANY free webhosts, all of them better than freewebs. Google pages has already been suggested in this thread, and if you don't know html, it will still work. I'd suggest you try it.



What do you mean by I'm NOT the one who needs to read this site? And I'm not trying to make people read my site. I'm just asking a favor - you don't have to do it. If it sounds like I'm making you guys, I'm sorry, don't take it seriously. Also, my point of this post is not for people to make editing changes to my site, as it is for other people to suggest changes that would make my site easier to understand. Some other person might suggest a change I never thought of, and that's better than having a website which has things totally made by ONE person's mind. If you don't understand that, it all means that having more people evaluate something gives it more variety.

When you're talking about Google web pages and other free web hosts, did you read my first post? I already explained this information and suggest other free web hosts that are better than Freewebs, and not Google web pages, and why I do not want to use Google web pages. In other words, could go suggest another web host other than Google web pages? I might try Google Web pages but I'm not sure about it yet - explained in my first post. Sorry if I was kind of mean


----------



## blade740 (Apr 7, 2008)

I AM making a suggestion to make your site easier to browse. You can't judge the ease of reading your site on YOUR experiences because you're not making this for you. At the end of the day, you make a web site so that someone else will read it. If you didn't know this information, you wouldn't be making the site. You're obviously trying to make a way for other people to get this information, and those are the people you need to cater your site to.

As for your aversion to creating a new email: you will have to sign up for any free host you expect to use. There's no big difference between signing up for a second google account and signing up for a free webhost. The reason I suggested google pages is because you're using freewebs. I assume this means you don't know html. 90% of webhosts will require you to write html. Google pages has a built in page editor that is very powerful and very simple. I have used it myself and I'm just sharing this recommendation.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 8, 2008)

blade740 said:


> I AM making a suggestion to make your site easier to browse. You can't judge the ease of reading your site on YOUR experiences because you're not making this for you. At the end of the day, you make a web site so that someone else will read it. If you didn't know this information, you wouldn't be making the site. You're obviously trying to make a way for other people to get this information, and those are the people you need to cater your site to.



I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean. Okay so you want my site be easier to browse, and I'm not making this for myself... and I'm making it for someone else to read it. If I didn't know this information, I wouldn't be making this site...okay I'm confused on the last sentence. Does it mean I need to bring more people to my site? :confused: Anyway, what is the point of this paragraph? I don't understand it.



blade740 said:


> As for your aversion to creating a new email: you will have to sign up for any free host you expect to use. There's no big difference between signing up for a second google account and signing up for a free webhost. The reason I suggested google pages is because you're using freewebs. I assume this means you don't know html. 90% of webhosts will require you to write html. Google pages has a built in page editor that is very powerful and very simple. I have used it myself and I'm just sharing this recommendation.



Okay I have decided to use Google Pages (I said it on my website yesterday) and it'll take some time to transfer everything because I'm busy. If found out on each Google Account, you can have 4 websites, so I did that. And, just to tell you, if you look closely at what Google says, it says it's not a web host. I don't understand that but it says it's a Google Labs project and needs some feedback? And it says it's not a web host specifically in one of the FAQ what?:confused: Whatever I don't get that part.


----------

